# 7-pin Ignition coil plug diagram



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi!

My name is Eduardo. 

I'm from Brazil and I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ 1.8 (looks like same engine as yours, imported in a CKD operation by GMBrazil, but with a different ECU "flexfuel". It's power here is is 140cv with gasoline and 144cv with ethanol).

Does anyone have an electrical diagram of 7-pins ignition coil plug?

I believe 4 of them are negative pulses from ECU to the individual coils, and maybe 2 are +12v. But I need to identify with 100% sure all of them to install an aftermarket spark amplifier module...

Thanks for the help.

Eduardo.

Some pictures:


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

alright how do i share pictures


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

ok i think i figured it out 


i hope these help i don't know a ton about this car yet:uhh:

if you look at the second pic theres a little more info ... im not sure could be a positive or a ground signal on those 4 wires..hmm


----------



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you very, very, much!

I'll keep this topic up to date with this ignition upgrade.

The stock 0,6 ~ 0,7mm spark plug gap is terrible for engine performance at all.

My intention is to open it to 1,4mm with non-resistance spark plugs (the module i'm going to use allows it).

The result is more HPs, less fuel consuption and less emissions.

As a stage II (for this one, I must wait 3 years for warranty), I want to raise the compression ratio from 10.5:1 to something bigger than 13:1 (I'll must run with ethanol).

Thanks again. :eusa_clap:

Eduardo Rettore.


----------



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm bringing this topic from grave just to post some updated information about the aftermarket CDI module ignition upgrade.

Cruze has 4 independent ignition coil on plug system, built in one single "body", with 4 power modules inside them. 

The ECU sends a "signal" and each module is responsible to power one coil at the right time.

The aftermarket CDI module must be placed between ECU signal and coil, jumping the stock power modules.

As chevy offers a 3 years waranty for cruze in Brazil, I decide to buy a second ignition coil, remove its resin (stock modules stay under it) to connect the wires without harm stock pieces.

So, if I need to send car for assistance, i can replace the coil, adjust the spark plugs gap and everything cames stock again.

Here is the ignitioin coil (stock and the one I bought):









Here the ignition coil without resin:









Two CDI modules (I had the option to buy one module for 4 coils or two modules for 2 coils each... As the two coils module are compatible with my other GMs - Astra/S10, I chose them). I fitted them at air conditioner entrance, so the air flow helps to keep them cool.









Spark plugs with isolation ribbon (3M 23BR) over ceramic and "regaped" to 1,0mm (I use 1,0mm for first test, but can use 1,4mm as well).









Modified Ignition coil on the car:









Everything placed (If you just look fast, dont see any mods):









This CDI module send 600v to ignition coil primary, much faster than stock inductive system (no dwell time), 360 mJ for spark, remain time from about 9 uS stock to about 200 uS, etc.

The result is felt immediatly. Faster responses, fuel saving, more power on wheels.

As I said, I have another modified GM cars. One monza turbo (aka ascona), one S10 2.4 8v with hi compression rate, ethanol and inductive aftermarket ignition and the most recent is an astra 2.0 8v with 14:1 compression ratio (the first I did the engine mod myself), ethanol and inductive aftermarket ignition.

If you want, I can post some videos of them here later... 

PS: The modules I use are made for cmracing. If someone want more information or technical specs, contact them by email (in english is ok): [email protected]


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

500ef i edited your post and added the pictures.


```
[img][/img]
```
The above is the bbcode to add an image to your post. Also make sure to hit the "Unlink" button on the tool bar "Which is a globe with an x on it" or else the forum will think it is a link and not a source for the image.


Thanks for taking these pics!


----------



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

I tried those tags... But not the "unlink button".

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Great information! Thanks for the thread update!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

Here some videos:

CM racing inductive ignition (about 580v at ignition coil primary and faster, more power and burning time than stock inductive, but slower, less power and less burning time than CDI) running at Astra "on the fly":






I modded this car cylinder head (-2mm high) and so, compression ration raised from stock 11,3:1 to 14:1. It's not flex-fuel (i use to call flex-fool) anymore. I run E100 on it...

Last year video at left side, shows acceleration with stock engine + ethanol + inductive ignition aftermarket + denso TT spark plugs. 

Nowadays, right side, shows acceleration with 14:1 engine + ethanol + inductive ignition + non-resistance spark plugs + catless exhaust (same size direct pipe replaces catalyzer = more noise, but less restriction).

Result is less 3 sec. on 60 km/h to 130 km/h and about 10 km/h faster, on same track.

[video=youtube;0O3zcllaQEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O3zcllaQEw[/video]


When cruze's waranty is over, this is what I want to do... At least 13:1 compression ratio... I dont even know if its possible yet... let's see...


----------

